

Show HN: CUBIC - esolyt
http://gizop.com/cubic/

======
ColinWright
OK, I've clicked, dragged, wandered about, and just don't care. It's not
obvious, not engaging, not interesting, and I'm out. I'm sure it must be
technically wonderful, but I haven't a clue what it's supposed to be.

~~~
ChrisGranger
It's pretty obviously a game where the goal is to connect the same-colored
squares on the cube.

~~~
ColinWright
Completely _not_ obvious to me. Now that you've given me the clue it seems a
reasonable game, although not my sort of thing.

